# random misfire trouble code ? help



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

Hit 150 on the freeway n check engine light came on checked it n says random misfire anyone knows y ?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bossin said:


> Hit 150 on the freeway n check engine light came on checked it n says random misfire anyone knows y ?


Because you 'Hit 150 on the freeway'?:lol: But, seriously, did the check engine light come back on after you cleared it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would suspect plugs and/or wires myself. Has it ever had a tune-up?


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

lol yea thats what i thought just wondering if it was bad .nah havent had the tune up only got 41k


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

wont clear when i clear it check engine light stays on gonna check the spark plugs n change them its about time anyway hopefully that'll do it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do a resistance check on the wires as you do it, you may find one that's out of wack with the rest.


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

alright ima check that out when i changem later today hopefully thats it


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

shouldnt be anything serious though rite ...?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What code is it exactly?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

More than likely is isn't but it's hard to say for sure until you do some checking. Plugs and wires are a good start.


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

p0300 couldnt take out the plugs theyre tightened to much dont wanna break them gonna have to take it to the dealer put it to the stock tune n everything cleared up


----------

